# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  UK Press: World's 'rarest tree frog' found

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Sep. 11th, 2008: World's 'rarest tree frog' found*

An extremely rare female frog has been spotted for the first time in 20 years.

The tiny tree frog, Isthmohyla rivularis, was seen in Costa Rica's Monteverde Cloud Forest Preserve. 

_Continued:_
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7609780.stm

----------

